# eBay - Rückgabe angefragt bei Privatverkauf ?



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Februar 2021)

Heyho,
ich habe eine kleine Sache, bei der Ich mal euren Rat brauche...
Ich habe am 1.Januar 2020 einen Vollverstärker bei eBay versteigert. Dieser hat bei mir einwandfrei funkioniert, habe jeden Regler getestet, angeschlossen etc. .
Nun hat der Käufer heute (einen Monat später) gemeldet, dass er Artikel zurückgeben möchte, da wohl ein Regler nicht korrekt funktioniere.
Dies sehe ich jedoch nicht als berechtigt an und habe ihm eben auch geantwortet, dass der Verstärker  vor dem Versand vollständig funktioniert hat und dass bei einem Privatkauf keine Gewährleistungsansprüche oder eine Rücknahme geltend gemacht werden können.

Wisst ihr wie die Rechtslage da aussieht ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Joe


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2021)

Hast du die Gewährleistung in der Anzeige ausgeschlossen?
Wenn nicht, kann der Käufer sehr wohl Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Februar 2021)

Nein, habe ich nicht... Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das bei einem Privatverkauf immer der Fall ist !


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2021)

Nein leider nicht.








						Privatverkauf - Haftung, Widerruf und Gewährleistung
					

Mit Formulierungen wie „Gekauft wie gesehen“, „Keine Gewährleistung“ versuchen Verkäufer bei einem Privatverkauf ihre Haftung für eventuelle Mängel der Ware




					www.ratgeber-geld.de


----------



## Xzellenz (4. Februar 2021)

Nach einem Monat und dann noch bei einem gebrauchten Artikel kann man viel behaupten. Würde mir da nicht so viel Sorgen machen, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2021)

Er hat die Gewährleistung nicht ausgeschlossen, also fordert der Käufer nur sein Recht ein.


----------



## Xzellenz (5. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Er hat die Gewährleistung nicht ausgeschlossen, also fordert der Käufer nur sein Recht ein.


Gerade bei technischen Geräten wird normalerweise firmenintern geprüft, ob nicht der Käufer den Defekt selbst verschuldet hat, sollte es keine Garantie geben. Dann ist es sowieso reine Kulanz. Mag natürlich konträr zu meiner persönlichen Ansicht sein, aber da ich von mir persönlich selber weiß, wie sorgsam ich damit umgehe und jemand kommt nach einem Monat an und möchte sein Geld zurück, weil angeblich etwas kaputt gegangen ist, würde ich es schon sehr anzweifeln, dass dieser Defekt natürlichen Ursprungs ist. Dabei müsste man natürlich den Zustand und das Alter mit berücksichtigen, aber du weißt was ich meine. Wenn ich etwas bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen verkaufe, schreibe ich das immer dazu, wie es im rechtlichen Rahmen möglich ist, dass eine Rücknahme ausgeschlossen ist. Hat bisher bei mir immer funktioniert. Wenn sich jetzt bspw. der Käufer meine alten Grafikkarte, die ich im August verkauft habe, heute melden würde um einen Defekt zu melden, würde ich einer Rücknahme eine klare Absage erteilen. Notfalls würde ich es auch auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen. Hier in diesem Fall, weiß ich natürlich nicht um wie viel Geld es geht. Wenn der Käufer da viele hundert Euro oder sogar einen vierstelligen Betrag reingebuttert hat, lohnt sich ein juristisches Nachspiel schon wieder. Qualitative Soundsysteme sind mit unter anderem sehr kostspielig.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2021)

Wenn du es bei den Auktionen reinschreibst, dass keine Gewährleistung erfolgt, ist alles gut.

Der TE hat die Gewährleistung nicht ausgeschlossen, also ist der Käufer im Recht.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2021)

So sieht es halt aus, aber er ignoriert das irgendwie.


----------



## Xzellenz (6. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So sieht es halt aus, aber er ignoriert das irgendwie.


Nö, tue ich nicht. Für mich war das nur ein Austausch von Meinungen. Und da ich offensichtlich falsch lag, braucht man da kein Drama draus machen. Ich habe hier weder irgendeine Expertise noch versuche ich krampfhaft meinen Standpunkt zu vertreten. Verstehe nicht, wie du auf den Trichter kommst


----------

